# Mech Commander 2 - Need More Missions and Mods!



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 17, 2009)

Mech Commander 2 is apparently available via the Microsoft Shared Source License, which means you can download it for free. 
Which meant I got it and played it and I am now hungering for more. 

So, anyone any suggestions where to get more missions or campaigns? Any suggestions which ones too get?


----------



## Croesus (Feb 17, 2009)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, anyone any suggestions where to get more missions or campaigns? Any suggestions which ones too get?




Here's a site with some useful gameplay tips and such.

Company B - A Mechwarrior Dojo

Here's a link to Wolfman X which, as near as I can tell, is a mod of the game.

www.wolfman-x.net

Here's a link to some MC2 forums, including references to Wolfman X

MECHCOMMANDER 2 EXPANSION! - MekTek Forums

I second your request for sites with scenarios/campaigns that don't require mods to the original MC2 game - anyone know of any?

-----------------

Edit - Your post prompted me to start digging again, and this time I stumbled upon this site:

http://www.mechcommander.org/

It has files for MC, MC Gold, and MC2. For MC2 it has seven campaigns and a full version of the game (I'm guessing it's legal, since MS has released the source code, but I haven't checked), plus the Wolfman X version.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 26, 2009)

Damn that was SUCH a good game! 
Wish to bits they'd make another.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 26, 2009)

When they say, " build " , do they mean you have to have XNA installed in order to play the game or something?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 1, 2009)

Kaodi said:


> When they say, " build " , do they mean you have to have XNA installed in order to play the game or something?




No. There is a directory where you'll find the final build of the application and can run it without compiling and similar stuff. (Be aware: This version of the app does not feature videos or multi player)


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 1, 2009)

I downloaded it late Thursday/Friday, played it like an addict, and uninstalled it Saturday after finishing the campaign and starting a second time. My laptop did not seem to like to, though I did. I just wish the damn thing would not have crashed so often. I am probably going to install it on my PC next time I go Home and see if it works better on there (and where hard drive space is in greater supply).

... On the downside, game can be annoying for a perfectionist like me. I find myself reloading over and over so that I do not destroy any enemy mechs, just kill or eject their pilots. And that was part of the problem with crashing: when I was saving.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 1, 2009)

Kaodi said:


> ... On the downside, game can be annoying for a perfectionist like me. I find myself reloading over and over so that I do not destroy any enemy mechs, just kill or eject their pilots. And that was part of the problem with crashing: when I was saving.



They key to this seems to be using Lasers (of all kinds) and people specializing on them. They eventually snipe the enemy cockpits out or something like that. 

Lameass chicken that I am, I only played on the lowest difficulty so far, so it didn't really matter.


----------

